# Mill creek - Cinci



## viper30j (Jan 15, 2010)

I've heard that this creek is pretty polluted and dirty -- would it hurt me to wade in it? Also, does/has anyone fished it? I drive by it all the time, and it looks like it may hold some nice fish. I'm guessing the further away from downtown cinci I go the cleaner it will get?


----------



## viper30j (Jan 15, 2010)

Well I did end up trying it out.. put on the hip waders and went in right down the street from walmart off evandale/milford road.

Caught a dozen dink rock bass.. like 3-4 inches. Saw quite a few carp here and there.. got real close to them as well. A few bumped into my legs. They didn't seem to be biting though. I couldn't hook any carp with dough balls, and didn't see anything else besides the dink rock bass and carp. Hopefully I won't wake up glowing green in the morning


----------



## AnglinMueller (May 16, 2008)

I've been planning on trying it out lately. I'm sure it can't be too bad.


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

I've never seen anyone fish it in my life time. So my hats off to you...I think...! 
I'd also think that the west fork of the Mill creek would be a little cleaner then the east branch. I would also go further up the creek and get away from the heavy industry that is in the area you mentioned.

Just my .02.


----------



## treytd32 (Jun 12, 2009)

What is near the west branch of the creek? Is that in Butler and closer to Colrain?


----------



## Ajax (May 16, 2008)

I have fished it (I don't like to admit it). I've fished both the main fork and the west in the Reading area. The only fish I have caught were Longear sunfish and creek chubs. But there really isn't much in there. I've heard the fishing gets better the closer you get to Westchester. I've seen people catching bluegill and Rock bass up there.


----------



## ROCKS (Apr 5, 2008)

viper30j said:


> Well I did end up trying it out.. put on the hip waders and went in right down the street from walmart off evandale/milford road.
> 
> Caught a dozen dink rock bass.. like 3-4 inches. Saw quite a few carp here and there.. got real close to them as well. A few bumped into my legs. They didn't seem to be biting though. I couldn't hook any carp with dough balls, and didn't see anything else besides the dink rock bass and carp. Hopefully I won't wake up glowing green in the morning


I fished it one time several years ago,against everyones advice,and I did catch one huge carp.Only problem was it had three eyes and teeth.I won't go back.


----------



## treytd32 (Jun 12, 2009)

hahaha thats awesome


----------



## longhaulpointer (Mar 12, 2009)

the problem w the mill creek is that it was one of the most polluted riverways in the nation. It might be cleaner, and i stress might. As it may also look like it should be a good smallie stream, it isn't. The problem is that the creek has been channeled and the water rages through it w any good rain. I lived directly beside it for a while and used to feed the carp from my back porch left over bread. there were some monsters in there. with that said, i wouldn't fish it or suggest wading in it either.


----------



## FSHNERIE (Mar 5, 2005)

Nasty.........


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

You guys don't know what dirty looks like. You should have seen the Mill Creek(or milcrick) 40 years ago. It's a pristine, babbling brook compared to what it was. Go ahead and fish for the carp. They are fun to catch if nothing else is biting...


----------



## Ol'Bassman (Sep 9, 2008)

chadwimc said:


> You guys don't know what dirty looks like. You should have seen the Mill Creek(or milcrick) 40 years ago. It's a pristine, babbling brook compared to what it was.


Yep, I remember seeing it run maroon red one day and turquois blue the next. If I were going to fish it, I'd stay north of Regan Hwy. Catch and release and take enough fresh water to wash everything off before I got back in the car. Don't know what you can do about that smell though.


----------



## lovelandfly (Mar 11, 2010)

There was an article in the Cincinnati magazine 1 or 2 years ago about the stream's recovery. Apparently closer to the Ohio there is an oasis of wildlife and fish. I've never gone looking for this area, but it was an encouraging read.

That being said, I'm not stepping in that water!


----------



## slowroller (Jun 30, 2009)

Its not going to kill you... imediately anyway (just kidding about that, I'm sure you'll be fine -- I've been in it and I'm healthy). I have, unfortunately, a lot of experience on this waterway. I worked for a HazMat company and spent a lot of time on the Mill Creek from Winton Place and south cleaning up various chemcial spills into the Mill Creek. There is a ton of chemical industry on the banks, and though the effluent into the creek is much cleaner now than several years ago, there are still accidental releases that aren't easily remediated.


----------



## 7thcorpsFA (Mar 6, 2010)

chadwimc said:


> You guys don't know what dirty looks like. You should have seen the Mill Creek(or milcrick) 40 years ago. It's a pristine, babbling brook compared to what it was. Go ahead and fish for the carp. They are fun to catch if nothing else is biting...


I remember it 40 years ago too! It was a chemical, sewage infested stink hole. I'm sure its cleaner now but do yourself a favor and fish somewhere else. That thang is nassy man!


----------



## joshtrum (Jun 13, 2009)

ROCKS said:


> I fished it one time several years ago,against everyones advice,and I did catch one huge carp.Only problem was it had three eyes and teeth.I won't go back.


hahaha, why am I not surprised by that


----------



## e-dub (Aug 25, 2005)

I fished a branch of the mill creek last summer. It is actually part of a park called Glenwood Gardens http://www.hamiltoncountyparks.org/parks/glenwood.htm .

I didn't catch anything, buy got a few bites on some smaller fish using an ultralight. There is definatly carp in there too, you can see them from the bank. 

I was told from someone there that they don't want people fishing there because its a preserve, but I didn't see any signs......

I have been thinking a lot about trying other areas of the mill creek, but couldn't seem to find any areas with easy public access. Part of the mill creek runs right though the GE plant, so I was looking somewhere just north of that. 

There is a good website about an restoration project that was founded in 1994. http://www.millcreekrestoration.org/

Some good info about the history. I even thought about volunteering to help clean it up. It would be nice if one day this waterway could produce like the LMR, but its got a long way to go...


----------



## Cincyghosthunter (Jun 4, 2008)

viper30j said:


> Well I did end up trying it out.. put on the hip waders and went in right down the street from walmart off evandale/milford road.


 I caught an eight inch crappie there a few weeks ago. Those fish might be escaping from Sharon Woods Lake.


----------



## longhaulpointer (Mar 12, 2009)

e-dub said:


> I have been thinking a lot about trying other areas of the mill creek, but couldn't seem to find any areas with easy public access. Part of the mill creek runs right though the GE plant, so I was looking somewhere just north of that. QUOTE]
> 
> When i was younger we used to go behind the ge plant where there was a a canal where they discharged water in. that canal was filled to the brim w carp. You had to sneak up to the water and throw corn baited hooks to have any luck. If the carp saw you, you might as well left.
> Also anytime there was a good rain practice at koeining park smelled god awful from the mill creek.
> ...


----------



## bblaha (Sep 22, 2011)

longhaulpointer said:


> e-dub said:
> 
> 
> > I have been thinking a lot about trying other areas of the mill creek, but couldn't seem to find any areas with easy public access. Part of the mill creek runs right though the GE plant, so I was looking somewhere just north of that. QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## leftfordead88 (Oct 22, 2007)

bblaha said:


> longhaulpointer said:
> 
> 
> > i tried to pm you and cant for some reason, how do you get to the spot you used to go to by ge, i really want to go there now to fish a new spot
> ...


----------



## josh13 (Aug 16, 2011)

i work in sharonville and the part of mill creek i see looks like it might hold some fish


----------



## Perch (Apr 5, 2004)

Live Fish? :T


----------



## darkseid69 (Feb 27, 2013)

viper30j said:


> I've heard that this creek is pretty polluted and dirty -- would it hurt me to wade in it? Also, does/has anyone fished it? I drive by it all the time, and it looks like it may hold some nice fish. I'm guessing the further away from downtown cinci I go the cleaner it will get?


toxic as hell, road run off etc. cleaner these days but could alter your health on a bad day. I grew up near it and it is bad. Fish the hamilton county park lakes for some nice fish,.


----------

